# The new BMWs are hot.



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Meanwhile in Canada, just another ICE on fire. Nothing to see here, move along folks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990272647245201408


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

I don’t recall seeing this in the news or whether the incident caused a huge dip in BMW stock.


----------

